# Dating and relationships



## Condor_bird (Oct 23, 2020)

Hi, I'm a mid-career pro, likely to be offered a good position in Abu Dhabi. Inclined to take it, yet, I'm worried about my personal life, so to say. I'm single and open to new relationships, but not to any committments. Is it really risky to date and, well, let's put it plainly, to sleep with your boyfriend in Abu Dhabi, if both are non-muslim expats?


----------

